# NullPointerException bei Verbindung zur Datenbank



## Tolga66 (19. Okt 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Mein Code wirft eine NullPointerException, wenn ich versuche auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen.

Um eine Verbindung auf die Datenbank zu erstellen, benutze ich die Methode openConnection().

Ich habe bereits ein Debugg ausgeführt, der Pointer geht direkt zum catchblock, nach der
Anweisung Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();

Sprich da wirft mir die JVM eine NullPointerException. Wie kann ich das Problem beheben?

Vielen Dank


```
private boolean openConnection() 
	{
		boolean status = true;
		String url     = null;
		
		try 
	    {
			/**
			 *  JDBC-ODBC-Treiber laden
			 */
               Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
			
	        System.out.println("DEBUG: Treiber geladen");
	
	        /**
	         *  Verbindung zur Datenbank aufnehmen
	         */
	        url = "jdbc:mysql://localhost:3306/" + this.dbname;      
			this.dbconnection = DriverManager.getConnection(url,"root","");			
						
			System.out.println("DEBUG: Verbindung zur DB aufgenommen");
			
			/**
			 *  Statementobjekt erzeugen
			 */
        	this.dbstatement = this.dbconnection.createStatement();			
				
			System.out.println("DEBUG: Statementobjekt erzeugt");
	    }
        catch (Exception e) 
        {
        	status = false;
        	e.getStackTrace();
		}    
        
        return status;
	}
```


----------



## nillehammer (19. Okt 2011)

Das newInstance brauchst Du garnicht zu machen. Und seit neuestem laut der Doku von DriverManager nicht mal mehr das Class.forName, wenn Du die Properties richtig pflegst.


----------



## Tolga66 (19. Okt 2011)

und wie stelle ich dann die Verbindung zur Datenbank her?


----------



## nillehammer (19. Okt 2011)

- Lad Dir den jdbc-Treiber von Mysql runter (hier: MySQL :: Download Connector/J)
- Leg das jar-Archiv in Deinen Classpath
- Mach alles so, wie Du es jetzt schon machst, aber lass in Zeile 11 das .newInstance() weg. Das ist nicht nötig.


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Okt 2011)

Vielleicht hilft das? Datenbankverbindung (Java) ? Byte-Welt Wiki


----------

